

Do software engineers need mathematics? - samora
https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/devlin_10_00.html

======
edmanet
My dad was a computer guy in the 60's. He designed core memory modules. When I
was in high school in the late 70's I expressed an interest in computers
(Heathkits in particular) and he told me I wasn't good enough in math to
really get into the computer field. The fact was, I didn't like math and never
took the advanced classes so I took his word for it.

Then came the PC. In my late 20's I bought an 8088 and found my true calling.
I don't hold a grudge against my old man for his short-sightedness; I think
he'd be amazed by what we're doing with computers these days and I think he'd
be proud that I was able to follow in his footsteps.

